# Bluegills or Minnows



## Qd74 (May 1, 2012)

What is better for channels bluegills or minnows.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, that is going to depend on the size of minnow/gil and the size of the channel cats. If you are targeting channels 5#+ I would use 2-3" gils, anything under I would use crappie minnows. If you notice the fish is taking off with the gil and you cannot get a solid hook set (might be taking it by the tail as it is too big to engulf). I would get some shiners around the same length.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bluegills.....cut em in half

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

There is no supermarket underwater and channel cats are very opportunistic feeders. Right now they are juiced up for spawn and the males are super aggressive.

At Salt fork we caught 17 on live baits set out for flathead.
Some of the baits were bull bluegill.

I would suggest you try lots of baits and decide which works best.
If they are all successful use the bait which is easiest for you to 
obtain and keep.


----------

